# does anyone make a 50cc quad with reverse?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i had a deal struck on a used kids quad and realized it does not have reverse... a deal breaker, unless most of them don't feature reverse. in that case i guess id live with it... no reverse seems crazy. even her barbie jeep had reverse!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I beleive it might be a saftey thing so they dont flip over the handel bars. my sons 02 yamaha did not have it, nor did my neighbors kid off brand.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Nobody makes a 50cc ATV with reverse because the quad is light enough to just pick up and turn around IF you needed to.

Some of the chinese Imports have reverse, starting with their 110cc ATVs.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

My kids little Suzuki does not either....


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I found that at 125cc they have reverse available. There may be some exceptions to that.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Many Chinese imported ATV's come with reverse also,starting from 110cc.


----------

